# Update of the SWSBMRR



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

For one (SWSBMRR) stands for the "Southwest Sunbeam Model Railroad"
I've been working on this layout for about two years now.
It measures 3.5' x 11'; governed by Lenz90 DCC unit.
I haven't gotten around to automating the tunrnouts as yet.
The some of the scenery is roughly on the layout.
I'm in the process of re wiring the entire layout and making a Programing track on the layout and not off to the side on a piece of wood.
I just finished a end mountain and the first stage of the Magma open pit mine.
The long mountain looking thing is the mine. Still needs some added color and smoothing out. But it's coming.
So without further delay I will share some pictures of the progress.
Hope you enjoy; and please feel free to let me know what you think.
Good bad or indifferent


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice! That backdrop is going to add a lot to it, too!


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok let's try and add that second post to this update


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Very nice! That backdrop is going to add a lot to it, too!


I hope so Reckers; I have another piece to that backdrop that fell behind the layout. I'll set it back up there and get some matboard to put behind it also.
Then some real image backdrop for city scape on far left and I ahould be set for that part. Backdrop from one end to the other of 11'. 
I'll post some more pictures here in the next few days. I have different sized mountains all over the layout. ANd haven't gotten to the other scenery pieces. I can't wait but have to get this wiring straight first.
Thanks for the comment


----------



## kiwirail (Jan 13, 2010)

*re the SWSBMRR*

:thumbsup:Hi Glen,Well you have done well with what you have done on your layout and i can invisage that it going to be a work of art and you are going to proud of it in the end.As we all know ,all layouts are realy never finnished as we can see some times changes and improvements.
All of the best 
Neville


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

kiwirail said:


> :thumbsup:Hi Glen,Well you have done well with what you have done on your layout and i can invisage that it going to be a work of art and you are going to proud of it in the end.As we all know ,all layouts are realy never finnished as we can see some times changes and improvements.
> All of the best
> Neville


Thanks Neville yes plugging along getting a little bit more done. But I think we can agree that our layouts will never be complete.


----------

